# Ghost Whisperer



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*It is sooooo sad. I am bawling. :Cry: :Cry: :Cry:*


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Me too...:Cry: Why, Why, Why????


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I was so shocked and sorry to see this happen on this show. They had such a beautiful marriage on tv, not too common nowadays. Something nice to see. I cried, too.
Kind of silly that we can get so wrapped up in a fictional program when real life is so much more important. But, I cried. And feel sad, now. Maybe it brings up other things that ARE real.

Sheri


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

ow!! Can someone fill me in!? We're a few eps behind on you guys.... Last ep we had here, ended kind of sad too.....

Melinda and her mom have finally reconciled after the debacle over her Dad, and Melinda, her friend, her hubby, mom and prof payne are waiting to cross the street when Paybe tells Melinda that they're with 5, but he can see only 4 shadows!!


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

My boyfriend showed me this website...you can catch up on most shows!!!

www.ninjavideo.net


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i admit i was shocked last week and then surprised again this week.
i still wonder if they will find a way to keep him in the show.

maybe the actor wanted out of his contract?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*His "ghost" intered the body of a young man that died in a car wreck so he will be makeing some apperances just not as many. Gee she gets to trade him for a younger man HMMMMMMound: I am sure he will not be a nice looking though. He maybe doing another show or movie who knows where we will see him in the future.*


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I recorded it and had to shut it off 3 times! I should have known better after last weeks preview.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Not to spoil the ending but....Casper did it!

:whoo:


----------

